# Just another day in paradise!



## Thewife (Jan 8, 2009)

The boy called from the main house last night "bring the tractor"!
He had stepped out to have a smoke and heard a big crack and big whoosh!
A whole bunch of mud, sticks, and at  least one tree,  came down from the hill across the driveway! It was only a few inches deep by the time it reached the house! The running muddy water was going everywhere, I am pretty sure a lot of it is under dads house!
They pulled dads truck out of it and scraped the road clear!
Since it was dark, we are not sure how much of the hillside came down or if anymore is coming down. I will wander down with my camera later!

In the midst of clearing up the driveway, neighbors started showing up!
Come to find out, the nephews wife, called her mom, freaking out over the mud slide! Her mom called my sister, who called a neighbor, who called all the other neighbors! 

Hubby is not working today, so he will go down today and help do some more cleaning!


----------



## amysflock (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that's scary! Glad you guys were able to dig it out ok. Do you think it's at risk of sliding more? I was wondering about some of the embankments next to Hwy 507 in the really windy part, too. That rain last night and yesterday was amazing. My ears keep searching for the sound of pounding rain this morning...but all I can hear is wind in the trees!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jan 8, 2009)

glad that they was able to get the muddslide cleaned up.hope you dont find to much damage this morning.


----------



## Thewife (Jan 8, 2009)

There you are, Amy! 
I heard the Skookumchuck hasn't crested yet, are you still high and dry?

We don't know if more will come down! 
Dad told one of the worried sisters, that if it pushes his house into he creek(now raging river), he will move into the shed with the wood rat! So, I don't think he's to worried!

Last time we had rain like this there were few slides on the driveway! It was fun!


----------



## amysflock (Jan 8, 2009)

We are high and dry. There are still some standing puddles in the paddock and pasture, but we're in the prairie and have Mima Mounds (weird geologic features where the soil is mounded up here and there througout this prairie, for those of you out of state), so the low spots are those with water in them. The neighbor across the street came by late last night and said their wet pasture has looked like this before, but even in the record 1996 Skookumchuck flooding the river never made it over to us, so we're hopeful we won't see anything more than we currently do. We'll certainly have BIL and SIL here for at least another night, though...the Chehalis in Centralia isn't expected to crest until 10 p.m. tonight.

Your dad is funny! I guess DH's guys had a wood rat living in the crummy (crew bus a.k.a. six pack pickup) and they spoke of it fondly. Kind of creeped me out, and I went out there once and cleaned the crap out of the inside of that rig. Loggers are a messy semi-filthy lot. They need their mothers in that crummy to clean up after them. I never saw the wood rat (or evidence of it, really, just logger detritus), but kinda would like to see one. Do they look like woodchucks, or big rats, or ??


----------



## Thewife (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad you still high and dry!
Our fields can take more water, I can still see the top of  the culverts! Probably because most of the water is going around them!

Hubby's daughter lives in Rochester! I told her I would only charge her $50 a night if she needed a place to stay! Of course for that price she would have to cook, clean and do my chores too!

Wood rats are kinda cute! They aren't like city rats, they have hair on the tail! You know when they are there because they like to make nests on top of things and leave droppings everywhere!
They can also do a number on the twine left in the baler! If my dogs figure where one is hiding, they will show me, so I will help them get it!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jan 8, 2009)

Glad the slide wasn't worse and that you guys are safe!


----------

